# Der "Wie heisst das Plüschtier eurer Freundin oder (omg) eures Freundes" Thread



## Zuckerbub (21. April 2011)

Hi all

Also wie der Name sagt intessieren mich die Namen der Plüschtiere eurer Partner oder wenn ihr selbst eins habt, wie das heisst  Ich fang mal an. Das Plüschtier meiner Freundin ist ein 18Jahre alter einäugiger pinkiger Teddybär mit dem Namen SchuSchu (ich hasse ihn, wollte ihn schon so viele male aus dem Bett vertreiben aber meine Freundin verteidigt das Drecksvieh wie ein Tank seine Gruppe). Bleiben wir halt zu dritt


----------



## floppydrive (21. April 2011)

Meine Freundin hat keine Plüschtiere mehr, nur nen riesigen Bären den ich mal auf ner Kirmes für sie aus so nem komischen Automaten gezogen hast, 1€ bezahlt und das Vieh nimmt nur Platz weg, ach und es heißt Paul


----------



## Valdrasiala (21. April 2011)

Ein Schaf mit einem weiteren (kleineren) Schaf im Arm. Wir nennen das komplette Konstrukt Chantalle. Es ist halt das Pornoschaf!


----------



## floppydrive (21. April 2011)

Wenn alle Pornodarstellerinnen Chantalle heißen würde dann wäre halb Berlin im Pornogeschäft


----------



## Konov (21. April 2011)

Ich hab keine Freundin aber selbst 2 Kuscheltiere, einen australischen Vogel, dessen Name mir entfallen ist und einen Pandabären.

Beide haben allerdings keine Namen, sitzen hier nur so rum.


----------



## Stevesteel (21. April 2011)

Hm, meine Frau hat sowas gar nicht, ich allerdings habe einen Lulatsch, der ist ca. 30 Jahre alt.


----------



## Gazeran (21. April 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Freundin aber selbst 2 Kuscheltiere, einen australischen Vogel, dessen Name mir entfallen ist und einen Pandabären.
> 
> Beide haben allerdings keine Namen, sitzen hier nur so rum.



forever alone...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DexDrive (21. April 2011)

Das Kuscheltier meiner Freudin heißt Lesie.
Das isn rießiges Kuscheltier 1:1 wie ein echter Hund (wird nur sehr eng im Bett).


----------



## Konov (21. April 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> forever alone...
> [...]



Wahahaha keine Sorge, forever alone bin ich sicher nicht, aber ne Freundin ist heutzutage doch viel zu stressig!
Da kann ich mich mit Mitte 30 noch drum kümmern. Mein Lebensstil hat keinen Platz für sowas


----------



## bkeleanor (21. April 2011)

Ich hab von meiner Kindheit nach, noch einen blauen Plüschhasen der irgendwo auf dem Dachboden verstaubt.
Der heisst Chef und hat einen sprachfehler. Er kann kein S sagen.

Zudem habe ich einen grossen weissen Tiger rumstehen, den ich in einer "sorglos, langeweile auf den kinofilmwartend aktion" ebenfalls aus so einem Krallenautomat geholt habe (hat mich ebenfalls 1. Euro gekostet). Kollegen standen dabei jeweils um den ganzen automaten und navigierten/dirigierten. Das vieh ist am ende auf der kofferraumablage nach Hause mitgefahren und die Zöllner haben nicht schlecht geguckt als sie den sahen. War echt eine lustige aktion :-)


----------



## NexxLoL (21. April 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wahahaha keine Sorge, forever alone bin ich sicher nicht, aber ne Freundin ist heutzutage doch viel zu stressig!
> Da kann ich mich mit Mitte 30 noch drum kümmern. Mein Lebensstil hat keinen Platz für sowas



Welchen Lebensstil lebst du denn? Charlie Harper oder Hank Moody?


----------



## nemø (21. April 2011)

Ich hab für meine (Schul-)Klasse ein Stoffhasen von penny gekauft. Der heißt Hugo Anders und ist vollwertiges Mitglied der Gemeinschaft.


----------



## Valdrasiala (21. April 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Wenn alle Pornodarstellerinnen Chantalle heißen würde dann wäre halb Berlin im Pornogeschäft



*grins* Porn City ^^


----------



## orkman (21. April 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Meine Freundin hat keine Plüschtiere mehr, nur nen riesigen Bären den ich mal auf ner Kirmes für sie aus so nem komischen Automaten gezogen hast, 1€ bezahlt und das Vieh nimmt nur Platz weg, ach und es heißt Paul



sag deiner freundin einfach dass das teil weg muss weils gesundheitsschaedlich ist ... die plueschdinger auffer kirmes sind nur giftig und werden in china produziert ... zudem leicht entflammbar und koennen schnell kaputt gehen
von daher haste für 1 euro die pest aussem muell gezogen xD

Hab nen Hasen von Steiff, aber ka mehr wie der hiess als ich klein war (Loulak, hiess glaub ich der von meinem bro)


----------



## orkman (21. April 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Wenn alle Pornodarstellerinnen Chantalle heißen würde dann wäre halb Berlin im Pornogeschäft



jetzt will ich nach berlin


----------



## Reflox (21. April 2011)

Ich hab zwar keine Freundin, aber ich habe noch so einen Esel, den hab ich mal bekommen als man Gasleitungen unter unserem Haus durchziehen musste und sie 1. Ne Wasserleitung und 2. die Stromleitung getroffen hatten. 

Der steht immernoch aufm Nachttisch und stützt meine Mangas


----------



## Shaila (21. April 2011)

Wieso willst du die Namen von Plüschtieren wissen? Und vorallem: Warum haben so viele Plüschtiere? Die stehen doch nur rum und nehmen Platz weg.


----------



## Razyl (21. April 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Wieso willst du die Namen von Plüschtieren wissen? Und vorallem: Warum haben so viele Plüschtiere? Die stehen doch nur rum und nehmen Platz weg.



Alles Plüschtierfetischisten :S

Andere Sache: Warum gibt man nicht lebendigen Sachen Namen? D:


----------



## floppydrive (21. April 2011)

Weil deine Aufblas-Freundin auch nen Namen bekommen hat 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (21. April 2011)

seid ihr neidisch, dass ihr keine plüschtiere habt / hattet oder flamed ihr den thread einfach weil es ein thread ist und das nunmal euere aufgabe ist als forentrolle?

von meiner seite eine Facepalm :-)


----------



## Razyl (21. April 2011)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> seid ihr neidisch, dass ihr keine plüschtiere habt / hattet oder flamed ihr den thread einfach weil es ein thread ist und das nunmal euere aufgabe ist als forentrolle?



Wo flame ich den Thread? o.O

Ich wollte nur wissen warum ihr euren nicht lebenden Sachen Namen gebt. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger. D:


----------



## Zuckerbub (21. April 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Wieso willst du die Namen von Plüschtieren wissen? Und vorallem: Warum haben so viele Plüschtiere? Die stehen doch nur rum und nehmen Platz weg.



Weil einfach jeder ein Plüschtier hat, mein gott, sogar ich hatte fürher mal nen stringtangatragendenplüschraben, der ist jetzt glaub ich in berlin und heisst chantalle. Wie auch immer. Hier diskutieren leute ja auch wie man den perfekten Quarktoast macht 

Ich wette du hast auch nen kleinen niedlichen pinken "irgendwas" in der Ecke stehn.


----------



## Soladra (21. April 2011)

Kuscheltiere...Meine Schwachstelle xD Ich hab wirklich NE MENGE Plüschviehcher, auch wenn die meisten einfach als Ziede auf meinem Schrank rumstehen. Die Privilegierten, die in mein Bett dürfen, sind Alice, der Plüschhase(Ikea xD), Schäfchen das Schäfchen(Steif) und Wolfy, ein überdimensionaler plüschiger Wolf(Irgendwo aus der Schweiz) und ein einhornförmiges Kopfkissen mit Glitzerhufen (Tombula aufm Volksfest) Mich von meinen Flauschis zu trennen ist seeeeeeeeeehr schwer, meine Ellis habens inzwischen aufgegeben xD So mit 7/8 hatte ich noch alle in meinem Bett, da war ich morgens immer drunter begraben xD


----------



## Jordin (21. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> *und ein einhornförmiges Kopfkissen mit Glitzerhufen*



Foooootooo! Bitte, Bitte! Dass muss ich sehen!!!11einself
Zur Not: schreib mir ne PM


----------



## Konov (21. April 2011)

NexxLoL schrieb:


> Welchen Lebensstil lebst du denn? Charlie Harper oder Hank Moody?



Weder noch, aber ich bin so vielseitig interessiert und beschäftigt, dass eine Frau mir die meiste Zeit nur eben diese Zeit stehlen würde. 
Außerdem brauch ich Freiraum was Frauen angeht. Ich will mir die recht häufig neu aussuchen


----------



## Dracun (21. April 2011)

Mein Bär den ich damals von meinem Großvater bekommen habe, ist auf einer meiner vielen Umzüge verschwunden(*snief*) aber dafür habe ich noch einen Plüschtabaluga(Name Tabaluga) den ich von meinem Patenonkel geschenkt bekommen habe. Meine Frau hat noch einen Pinken Vogel der in der Schnauze so einen Quäk Ton von sich geben kann (Name Unbekannt)

Und das wichtigste Kuscheltier hier bei uns im Hause ist

Hundi
Hundi ist ein babyblauer Hund mit Blauem Halstuch den es mal bei KIK gab. Den hat mein Sohnemann seit er ein Säugling war und der muss immer noch ÜBERALL mit hin. 

Hundi du bist der beste


----------



## Manaori (21. April 2011)

Ich hab so einen kleinen (wirklich klein) Plüschhund, den habe ich irgendwann mal zu Ehren eines Charakters aus einem RPG Vince getauft, Spitzname Vinci... Winzi.. weil klein... und so *g*
Derkommt überall hin mit und darf sogar bei mir im Bett schlafen


----------



## Sabito (21. April 2011)

Ich habe, leider, keine Freundin, also muss meins/mein ehemaliges herhalten.Mein Plüsch-Pikachu hat sich bis letztes Jahr in meinem Bett gehalten, danach habe ich den Anblick nicht mehr ertragen. Ein plattes, über 10jahre lang mit Fett, Schuppen, etc. verschmiertes Pikachu wollt ich dann nun nicht mehr haben (das Teil war mal Gelb, das ist nach über 10jahren weiß (!) und man bekommt es nicht mehr sauber, was 15 Gänge in der Waschmaschine nicht suber bekommt bleibt dreckig), aber es darf noch in Regal sitzen.
Achja mein Plüsch-Pikachu hieß Chu (jaa einfallslos^^).


----------



## MasterXoX (21. April 2011)

Also ich hab seit ich geboren bin so ne Art Hasen-Plüschtier, der heute immernoch bei mir im Bett haust 
Er heißt"Hasi"  und wurde vll grade mal 7x gewaschen? Der kommt nie mehr in die Wäsche! NIE! Nachher geht was kaputt oder er stirbt an nem Schleudertrauma  

Ein Paar mal geflickt wurde er auch schon und ne neue "Haut" sach ich mal wurde ihm auch schon übergezogen


----------



## Grushdak (21. April 2011)

Habe irgendwo noch 2 namenlose Hasen rumhängen.
Dachte, die legen irgendwann mal Eier.^^
Meine damaligen Schnuppi und Trolli gibt es seit zig Jahren nicht mehr ...

Ansonsten,
wozu brauche ich oder meine Freundin noch Kuscheltiere (ähm sry Plüschtiere),
wenn wir uns doch haben (?) - ist auch plüschig und zum Kuscheln besser geeignet. 



greetz


----------



## Shaila (22. April 2011)

Zuckerbub schrieb:


> Weil einfach jeder ein Plüschtier hat, mein gott, sogar ich hatte fürher mal nen stringtangatragendenplüschraben, der ist jetzt glaub ich in berlin und heisst chantalle. Wie auch immer. Hier diskutieren leute ja auch wie man den perfekten Quarktoast macht
> 
> Ich wette du hast auch nen kleinen niedlichen pinken "irgendwas" in der Ecke stehn.



Ich hatte mal ein kleines Plüschschwein, welches aber "gestorben" ist, nachdem es als notgedrungenes Aufwischvwerkzeug herhalten musste. Wahrscheinlich habe ich das nie so ganz verdrängt.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (22. April 2011)

Mein Freund hat einen Plüschigel, der 'Rolf Igel' heißt. XD
Ich hab da ein paar mehr, aber die haben nicht alle Namen. Nur mein 27 Jahre alter Plüschaffe 'Onkel Affe' ist und bleibt in meinem Bett und sollte sich daran jemand vergreifen, mach ich Saft aus demjenigen.


----------



## Neritia (23. April 2011)

also ich hab zu meinem 25. geburtstag von freunden so nen murloc bekommen der mrglmrglmrgl macht XD der heißt gurgl XD

und mein freund hat mir fürs krankenhaus nen stoffbären von diesem i miss you bärchen gekauft so ein kleiner mit tigerkostüm XD der heißt miezmiez XD

sonst habe ich keine stofftiere mehr nur sehr viele kuschelpölster XD

ach und der teddy von meinen exfreund den der kleine meiner cousine aber immer missbraucht wenn er bei uns ist XD der hat aber keinen namen XD ich pack den wenn der kleine weg is auch immer wieder in den schrank XD

das bärchen von meinem freund darf natürlich immer ober unserem bett wachen wenn wir schlafen und der murloc passt auf das fernsehkästchen auf auf dem kein fernseher mehr steht  

die 2 werd ich aber immer mitnehmen wenn ich umziehe weils 1. geschenke von wirklich guten freunden sind (bzw. von meinem freund und wirklich guten freunden) und 2. weil se mich an gute dinge in meinem leben erinnern


----------



## Potpotom (23. April 2011)

Das Kuscheltier meiner Frau hört auf den Namen Ossi und ist ein Doberman.


----------



## zoizz (23. April 2011)

Iksde-Counter: IIIIIIII
Satzcounter: IIIII



> also ich hab zu meinem 25. geburtstag von freunden so nen murloc bekommen der mrglmrglmrgl macht XD der heißt gurgl XD
> 
> und mein freund hat mir fürs krankenhaus nen stoffbären von diesem i miss you bärchen gekauft so ein kleiner mit tigerkostüm XD der heißt miezmiez XD
> 
> ...



Iksde ^^


----------



## Edou (23. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wo flame ich den Thread? o.O
> 
> Ich wollte nur wissen warum ihr euren nicht lebenden Sachen Namen gebt. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger. D:



Weil sich, Lebende "Sachen", sobald sie Alt bzw intelligent genug sind, sich ihren Namen aus dem "Namens-auswahlmenü" selbst aussuchen können!

Aber zum Topic: Ich hab irgendwo in meinem Zimmer, einen kleinen Stoffhund, der den Namen "Wauzi" trägt. Als ich 4 war konnt ich ohne ihn nicht Einschlafen. 

Dazu gibt es auch eine Lustige Geschichte: Als ich noch ein Hochbett hatte, viel mir Wauzi mal runter, also konnte ich nicht Einschlafen. Da es aber dunkel und hoch war, hatte ich Angst aus dem Bett zu Klettern. Irgendwann hatte ich jedoch genug Mut (Wtf ich wollte eben Wut schreiben O_o) und Kletterte raus, genau in diesem Moment, als ich auf der ersten Stufe war, kam meine Mutter ins Zimmer (weil sie mich endlich Rufen gehört hatte) und machte die Tür auf, ich erschrak und viel runter. Das war eine meiner ersten "Kopf meets Schwerkraft" momente, man war dass ne Beule.


----------



## seanbuddha (23. April 2011)

Ich hab nur ein Plüschtier, und das ist ein Meerschweinchen namens Düse


----------



## Pymonte (23. April 2011)

Ich hatte schon seit vielen, vielen Jahren keine Stofftiere mehr. Aber als ich mit der Seminargruppe auf Helgoland war und ich mir auf Düne keine Haustierrobbe mitnehmen durfte (scheiß Naturschutz), da habe ich mir als Ersatz so einen kleinen, weißen Plüschheuler gekauft. Er heißt (achtung, schlechter Wortwitz) Robbe Williams und wurde nun schon über mehrere Stufen hin zur magischen, kloppersicheren, menschenfressenden Babyrobbe... und verstaubt aus Desinteresse leider schon wieder in irgendeiner Ecke in meinem Zimmer (zum Glück habe ich keine echte Robbe bekommen )


----------



## hyakiss25 (23. April 2011)

finde das Thema voll süß^^

weiß ja nicht ob wer noch den guten alten Crash kennt   

genau das gleiche Plüschtier hat sie und Yoshi hat sie auch xD^^


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2011)

hyakiss25 schrieb:


> finde das Thema voll süß^^
> 
> weiß ja nicht ob wer noch den guten alten Crash kennt
> 
> genau das gleiche Plüschtier hat sie und Yoshi hat sie auch xD^^



Crash Bandicoot? Die orange Beutelratte in den blauen Jeans?


----------



## hyakiss25 (23. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Crash Bandicoot? Die orange Beutelratte in den blauen Jeans?



richtig ^^


----------



## Linija (23. April 2011)

Hmm wir haben 3 Kuscheltiere=)
Ein Schaf von nanunana ... das Kommt immer auf das Kopfkissen und dann
kommt da mein Kopf drauf =P
Ein Bär kommt (manchmal) in den Arm und der 2. Bär zwischen die Knie.
Wenns zu warm ist tuts da auch die Bettdecke.

Schaf = Schafi
1.Bär = Mortimer (kurz:Mo)
3.Bär hat keinen Namen


----------



## Shelung (23. April 2011)

Also ich habe ein kleinen Bär in der ecke auf dem Bett liegen. 

Why?^^


Den hatte schon mein vater als Kind dementsprechend sieht man auch den unterschied zu heutigen Bären *ist nicht ganz so Flauschig aber schön*

Zar schon paar mal den arm dran genäht^^

Das coolste ist.  Meine Mutter hatt mir mal früher ein Kleidungs set für den gestrickt *oder wie man das nennt* So ein Pullover und ne Hose. Und ein Halstuch aber woher das war glaube von einem anderem Kuscheltier...


Und der Bär wird Bleiben bis ich sterbe oder später mal ein Kind habe 

naja und auf dem Schrank so zwei überdimensionierte Tiere * Hund und ein Panter*  Stehend mindestens 1 Meter ^^
*Als Kind mal vom Großvater bekommen xD



Sonst nichts. Früher mal zusammen mit meiner kleinen Schwester eine mega Sammlung.


----------



## Chakalaker (23. April 2011)

Also ich hab ein Stofftiger und der heißt Hobbes :>


----------



## mastergamer (23. April 2011)

Das Plüschtier (in Form eines Hundes) meiner Freundin heißt Balduin. LOL!


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (26. April 2011)

Sie nennt es...nun ,,Herzili'',ka warum.


----------

